# gunsmith recommendation (Cumming area)



## tigerfan (Nov 25, 2016)

Looking to get some help bedding my Savage 308 with Boyds Featherweight stock.  Any recommendations in the Cumming area?

Thanks


----------



## 175rltw (Nov 25, 2016)

Maybe Jerrod Joplin. He was in Buford I believe.


----------



## MuXi115 (Nov 25, 2016)

Accurate Ordnance in Winder. Top notch guys building really great rifles.


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 27, 2016)

Andy Gazaway is in Alpharetta and bill Haylar is in Sandy Springs. Both are top notch


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 23, 2016)

I've been to Andy Gazaway's shop on Nine North Rd (industrial park area) twice in the last year and found it closed. I called and didn't get any answer or even voicemail.  In the past I've used him for barrel threading, and he was good.  Is he still in business? Where is he located now?


----------

